# Vitor Belfort confirms Anderson Silva fight on FEB. 5th - UFC 127



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Word on the Tweet is that Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) has finally decided on a date for the long overdue middleweight title fight between Anderson Silva and Vitor Belfort.
> 
> "The Phenom" indicated a date of Feb. 5 via his Twitter account, which puts their 185-pound dance at UFC 127 during Superbowl weekend.
> 
> ...



Source: MMA Mania
http://www.mmamania.com/2010/9/30/1723784/ufc-127-vitor-belfort-confirms-feb-5-title-fight-against-anderson


Just *NO INJURIES* 'till then !!
PLSSSS!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here we go...


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

counting down to injuries in 3...2...1...


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

If I were Jewish I would be saying a Kaddish for Vitor right now - in anticipation of what's in store for him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok. This "ex-potential" fight has become a sure thing right now!
It has been talked about so manny times...it's ridiculous.
All i want is no injuries for both fighters...so that the fight can happen...and no excuses afterwards: cracked ribs, dislocated shoulder, broken finger...eye injuries, or whateva.

The only thing i am a bit concerned is, by the time this fight will take place, Belfort will enter the ring with a 15 month absence from the ring to his credit.
I don't know how this will affect him. Even though i am convinced he trains and does sparring every day, maybe even simulates title fights, or goes beyond a 5 rounder, it's not the same as the real thing.
I think he will try and take advantage of this chance he has been given. It's not something that happens every year. Him coming back to the UFC, winning a fight, getting a shot at the belt, getting injured, more than one year absence and gets another shot: that's you birthday/Christmas/Easter-present all in one.
He won't lack motivation, that's for sure. Confidence is another thing...But, gotta take full advantage of it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome, another inferior striker gets to face Silva and get demolished. This fight is really stupid. Vitor has nothing to offer but some "quick hands". Silva is going to counter his wild hooks easily and end Vitor's night.

This is either going to be a dancing match or it's ending quickly. Neither of them are aggressive strikers. I'd be shocked if 1 punch is thrown before the 3 minute mark.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

awsome,cant wait:thumbsup:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to disagree but its awesome to watch silva no matter whos hes fighting and under what circumstances I mean ya the sonnen fight wasnt what people call "good"
but Silva beat a guy by sub in the 5th round who was using ped's, and to me thats pretty damn amazing that he pulled that off. To me Silvas a true champion/beast.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL Silva fought Irvin and Griffin after Henderson...how is that not a trademark performance from him? It's sad to see people expecting Silva to only deserve a win when he's a god in the octagon, jeez.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Awesome, another inferior striker gets to face Silva and get demolished. This fight is really stupid. Vitor has nothing to offer but some "quick hands". Silva is going to counter his wild hooks easily and end Vitor's night.
> 
> This is either going to be a dancing match or it's ending quickly. Neither of them are aggressive strikers. I'd be shocked if 1 punch is thrown before the 3 minute mark.


Clearly you're just a blind Silva hater, and from the sound of it has never seen Vitor fight. Vitor is know for coming out fast and than fading. So don't give me this crap about not a single punch thrown in the 1st three minutes.

Why would you want to see the best striker to ever fight in the Octagon to fight off his back. I love wrestling and BJJ, but when you have a singular talent such as Anderson, you should want to see those talents displayed. Sure it would be great to see him go against a striker that is equally effective in MMA, but I just don't see that happening. However, Belfort is most likely the best striker he has fought to date.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Atleast he's not recycling fighters.. And will go up a weight class to take a fight once in a while without needing a year of nutrition and training.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

About ****ing time! Good night Silva, all I have to say about this.


----------



## laynpray4u (Oct 1, 2010)

Vitors going to get him down real good. :thumb02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Been wanting this fight like a fatass wants cake! This one is on myfantasy fight list. Now its happening (barring any Ouch, oh ow, oh man my shoulder hurts again, I can't fight Silva like this!) and I'm pretty damn pumped! 

I suspect Belfort will stand with Silva since (IMO) he lacks the takedown ability to put Silva on the ground, or the control to keep him there. And since it'll stay standing, I anticipate a Chris Leban esque ending (Ima kill you, Ima kill you, rahhh! BAM BAM BAM, ouch.)


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

damn.. i fear Anderson Silva may lose this fight..

Vitor is a dangerous fighter..
He is not an "inferior" striker ..

Vitor is extremely dangerous..

I think this matchup is very dangerous for Silva..

This is the fight i think Silva has an extremely high percentage of losing..

I'd hate to see Silva lose his belt and ruin his streak...

I sure hope Silva prepares and trains hard for this fight..
and does not take Vitor lightly..


----------



## laynpray4u (Oct 1, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> damn.. i fear Anderson Silva may lose this fight..
> 
> Vitor is a dangerous fighter..
> He is not an "inferior" striker ..
> ...


Vitor can stand in there and take it, but I dont think Anderson can handle what Vitor can give him. If it goes to the ground. Well, I know Anderson is long, but he will still get pounded by Vitor and hard!


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

laynpray4u said:


> Vitor can stand in there and take it, but I dont think Anderson can handle what Vitor can give him. If it goes to the ground. Well, I know Anderson is long, but he will still get pounded by Vitor and hard!


i completely agree..
Vitor is essentially the originator of striking in the UFC ...
During UFC's beginning.. he was one of a few fighters who utilized striking as a deadly weapon..

look what he did to W. Silva .. lol
W. Silva blinked and it was over .. 

Vitor is a force to be reckoned with !


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

this fight is very tough, how can any1 think this is easy for AS? vitor has some very heavy and fast hands its very possible he ends up catching AS...i think this is his toughest fight to date

a wrestler wont beat AS, it will either be another elite strifer in vitor or a elite bjj guy with good wrestling to take him down...but a wrestler will never grind out a 25 min UD...just wont happen


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

laynpray4u said:


> Vitor can stand in there and take it, but I dont think Anderson can handle what Vitor can give him. If it goes to the ground. Well, I know Anderson is long, but he will still get pounded by Vitor and hard!


LOL completely disagree with this post.

Leben is known as having a granite chin. Silva KO'd him how fast?

He rocked Hendo who has a legendary chin to setup his sub.

Anderson also has a great chin. He has been hit with some hard shots right to the chin and not even blinked. Also I think you're really underestimating Anderson grappling.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> Leben is known as having a granite chin. Silva KO'd him how fast?


Vitor's striking is in a different class than Leben.
Vitor's skill is in a different class than Leben.

Vitor is not going to blindly walk into shots, just to prove how "granite" his chin is. Vitor has common sense, and will only take shots when necessary.

Vitor is a bigger fighter than Henderson. Henderson is a good fighter with a granite chin, but IMO, Vitor has more power, weight, and can do more damage. Just go back and watch a few of Vitor's fights.. 

It's been a while since Vitor has fought seriously.. so we all tend to forget how dangerous and skilled Vitor really is.

I also think this is A. Silva's most dangerous fight of his career.

Either way.. im stoked.. i can't wait till this fight happens !


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

RudeBoySes said:


> Vitor's striking is in a different class than Leben.
> Vitor's skill is in a different class than Leben.
> 
> Vitor is not going to blindly walk into shots, just to prove how "granite" his chin is. Vitor has common sense, and will only take shots when necessary.
> ...


My post was in direct response to the post that I quoted.

"Vitor can stand in there and take it,"


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Finally a decent striker is facing Anderson , rather than feeding him grappler's to make him look good and he still fails at that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

silva will avoid vitors punches and make him look like a bitch then we'll get marquart vs silva which will again be won by silva.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> silva will avoid vitors punches and make him look like a bitch then we'll get marquart vs silva which will again be won by silva.


Which will set up perfectly the triumphant return of the Middleweight division's once and future King, Chael Sonnen!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> silva will avoid vitors punches and make him look like a bitch then we'll get marquart vs silva which will again be won by silva.





Canadian Psycho said:


> Which will set up perfectly the triumphant return of the Middleweight division's once and future King, Chael Sonnen!


quiz time

What do those 3 Silva opponents have in common?


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Finally a decent striker is facing Anderson , rather than feeding him grappler's to make him look good and he still fails at that.


Exactly and I have been saying this for a while. Its one thing to knock out non technical brawler like Leben who has chin and KO power but not so much technique and speed. Vitor's hand speed and boxing > Silva's, Silva has more versatile striking game overall though with knees and kicks taken into account. Should be a nice fight, and people who are still hyping up Silva's striking; see how well Sonnen, possibly the guy with worst striking out of top 10 MWs did against Silva standing.
There is a reason why Soares wanted to avoid Silva vs. Vitor so badly during the Hendo-Nate-Vitor drama.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> Exactly and I have been saying this for a while. Its one thing to knock out non technical brawler like Leben who has chin and KO power but not so much technique and speed. Vitor's hand speed and boxing > Silva's, Silva has more versatile striking game overall though with knees and kicks taken into account. Should be a nice fight, and people who are still hyping up Silva's striking; see how well Sonnen, possibly the guy with worst striking out of top 10 MWs did against Silva standing.
> There is a reason why Soares wanted to avoid Silva vs. Vitor so badly during the Hendo-Nate-Vitor drama.


riight, his striking is overrated because sonnen hit him omg he sucks...hes the most precise striker in the UFC, his technique is crazy good and his footwork is just incredible, i cant remember who said it now, but during the open sparring before the silva sonnen fight someone mentioned how AS was sparring and was dodging all the guys strikes just by watching the dudes feet...

to say AS doesnt have good striking is just to blindly hate on the guy or you simply dont understand what good striking is

every1 has an off night, the fact that sonnen landed some punches doesnt mean AS' striking isnt good

clearly serra is a better striker than GSP also:sarcastic12:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Anderson has a fantastic chin.

Vitor does not.

Anderson is mentally strong.


Vitor is not.


I just dont know, Vitor obv has the punchers chance but with Andersons head movement and his great chin, its a very longshot he will catch him early, Anderson will layback and get his rhythm like always early.

Vitor leaves holes when he flurries plus he gases. I just dont think his prospects are bright in this fight.

Ppl say Anderson hasnt beaten a great striker. Well tell me, who was the last great striker Belfort beat?? Wanderlei and Yvel a hundred years ago??

The game has evovled and Anderson is at the head of the pack, an aggressive boxer who leaves openings, doesnt threaten TDs and tends to gas is an easy target for Anderson imo

Belfort hasnt faced anybody the likes of Anderson Silva, he will get his lead leg kicked to hell and countered on everything he throws and have a hell of a time finding Andersons chin and even if he does, he needs to hit the right spot cuz that man can take a shot.

If Vitor wins, ill be stunned but with the power he has early, its not impossible. 

Anderson is much too smart to engage in big exchanges very early, he will play the cat and mouse game and frustrate Vitor and the fans a bit til he finds his rhythm and Vitors timing.......


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Anderson has a fantastic chin.
> 
> Vitor does not.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. Belfort's skills aren't nearly as technical, or strategic as Silva's. He hasn't fought anyone of comparative challenge is quite some time and his mind is comparatively weak. Silva by (T)KO rnd 3 or 4.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> riight, his striking is overrated because sonnen hit him omg he sucks...*hes the most precise striker in the UFC*, his technique is crazy good and his footwork is just incredible, i cant remember who said it now, but during the open sparring before the silva sonnen fight someone mentioned how AS was sparring and was dodging all the guys strikes just by watching the dudes feet...
> 
> to say AS doesnt have good striking is just to blindly hate on the guy or you simply dont understand what good striking is
> 
> ...


How can you possibly say he is the most precise/best striker when he hasn't faced any good strikers yet? And its not like Sonnen only landed 1 punch on him, he basically won the entire striking part of the fight.
I'm not saying he is bad striker, infact I think he is very high on the list, however calling him the best before he even fights a single tier 1 striker is total bs.
This is so similiar to Penn's "best boxing in LW division" -nuthuggery. He hadn't really fought a guy with decent boxing in LW division either until Edgar, which is when he ended up getting outboxed (and infact outgrappled too) 9 rounds out of 10.
If you people seriously think that Silva will tool Vitor like he tooled Leben, Sandman and Forrest you'll be shocked, because he has struggled with guys with much weaker striking than Vitor already, and Vitor holds the arguably fastest pair of hands in his division with boxing superior to Silva's. We'll see if Silva dares to use his clinch game and kicks as much as he should, because if it stays as pure boxing match he'll drop just as fast as Franklin did.
So yeah, YOU are the one that doesn't understand what good striking is and are too blinded by the hype built around him. When Silva actually beats a high level Striker (Like for example Shogun did at LHW) we can talk discussing how high to really rank his striking game. However calling someone who hasn't really fought peers of same level yet the best is hilarious.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> How can you possibly say he is the most precise/best striker when he hasn't faced any good strikers yet? And its not like Sonnen only landed 1 punch on him, he basically won the entire striking part of the fight.
> I'm not saying he is bad striker, infact I think he is very high on the list, however calling him the best before he even fights a single tier 1 striker is total bs.
> This is so similiar to Penn's "best boxing in LW division" -nuthuggery. He hadn't really fought a guy with decent boxing in LW division either until Edgar, which is when he ended up getting outboxed (and infact outgrappled too) 9 rounds out of 10.
> If you people seriously think that Silva will tool Vitor like he tooled Leben, Sandman and Forrest you'll be shocked, because he has struggled with guys with much weaker striking than Vitor already, and Vitor holds the arguably fastest pair of hands in his division with boxing superior to Silva's. We'll see if Silva dares to use his clinch game and kicks as much as he should, because if it stays as pure boxing match he'll drop just as fast as Franklin did.
> So yeah, YOU are the one that doesn't understand what good striking is and are too blinded by the hype built around him. When Silva actually beats a high level Striker (Like for example Shogun did at LHW) we can talk discussing how high to really rank his striking game. However calling someone who hasn't really fought peers of same level yet the best is hilarious.


maybe you didnt read my first post, i know how good vitor is and i said this would be AS' biggest test IMO...because i just dont believe a wrestler will be the one to beat him

i said this is a scary fight and anderson just might get dropped, he has a great chin and i know he can take some nasty shots but i dont think he can take vitors shots

my point was that his striking is really that good, even if he fights average strikers his accuracy is still impressive, not only that but his technique and footwork in general, its obvious, the fact that he hasnt faced a great striker doesnt mean his striking isnt great, the fact that he tools any normal striker just makes it a lot more obvious how good he really is

IF he does get KOed by vitor (wich i really do think is a big possibility) it still wont mean his striking sucks, to me it means that at that night vitor was simply faster and caught him in typical belfort style

if you simply analyse his striking for what it is, and listen to what he knows about striking and reads what hes written about striking, you know that he is a very good striker...he doesnt need to KO vitor to prove that

yeah maia isnt good at bjj until he subs jacare!...its the same thing, how can some1 watch AS' movements, angles, footwork, and doubt his striking ability?...really? the fact that no1 in the UFC except for maybe shogun and vitor can stand and trade with him isnt a testament to his skills?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Awesome, another inferior striker gets to face Silva and get demolished. This fight is really stupid. Vitor has nothing to offer but some "quick hands". Silva is going to counter his wild hooks easily and end Vitor's night.


If Chael Sonnen can tag Anderson Silva then Vitor f'in Belfort might just put him to sleep. 

Sure, Anderson Is the favorite and rightfully so, but come on, acting like Vitor Is some second rate striker Is just ignorant.

I think Anderson will win this fight because he has more tools In his arsenal, he'll be using leg kicks and body kicks to slow Vitor down before he goes In to exchange with him. If not, I belive we might just for the very first time see how good Andersons chin really Is


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think Vitor is going to be the best contender to date. Chael isn't going to get another fight for at least six months. This should be a good fight and I hope it'll work out for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

really believe in countless Muay Thai fights, amatuer boxing matches, pro boxing matches, amatuer MMA matches and pro MMA matches on every level that Anderson Silvas chin has not been tested???


ok then. Test away. He must be the greatest of all time to never even be chin checked in what is prob over 100 mid to high level fights.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I've said it once:
-Anderson has beaten one of the best BJJ artists in MMA (maybe the best) - Maia
-Anderson has beaten one of the best wrestlers in MMA - Chael

Now he will face one of the best strikersin MMA, except him

I am not worried about Belfort's skills, but his long absence from the ring.
If he won't be affected by it, we will have a hell of a fight!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> If Chael Sonnen can tag Anderson Silva then Vitor f'in Belfort might just put him to sleep.
> 
> Sure, Anderson Is the favorite and rightfully so, but come on, acting like Vitor Is some second rate striker Is just ignorant.
> 
> I think Anderson will win this fight because he has more tools In his arsenal, he'll be using leg kicks and body kicks to slow Vitor down before he goes In to exchange with him. If not, I belive we might just for the very first time see how good Andersons chin really Is


I'm not saying Vitor is a scrub when it comes to stand up. But, compared to Silva he certainly is. Vitor throws a lot of looping hooks that will be easy for Silva to counter. I just don't see any way Vitor can take it unless he catches Silva.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Vitor throws a lot of looping hooks


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe if that fight wasn't years ago it'd be relevant.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

Vitor "rock-em-sock-em robot" Belfot 

i really wish this was New years day in vegas , as i will be in vegas watching that event


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Maybe if that fight wasn't years ago it'd be relevant.


then what are you basing your "looping punches" on?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What fight?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Much more interested in this fight rather than the Chael rematch.

For the first time in his ufc career Anderson is getting matched up with another elite striker.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> For the first time in his ufc career Anderson is getting matched up with another *elite striker*.


^^ You are right my man!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been waiting for this fight for along time. I just hope Vitor doesn't break or tear anything in the next couple monthsraise01:


----------



## EllisyoungerMMA (Jan 16, 2011)

silva vs belfort = silva by submission
franklin vs griffin= griffin by decision
jones vs bader = jones by tko

Jones LHW champ 2011


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Frickin hell , My heart dropped down to my pants I thought Vitor got injured and the fight got pushed to 127 .


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Guymay said:


> Frickin hell , My heart dropped down to my pants I thought Vitor got injured and the fight got pushed to 127 .


Exactly!!



Squirrelfighter said:


>


Never ever do that again! :eek02:
I thaught something happened!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the fight has been pushed back before so it is long overdue. Anyone know why Vitor isn't ranked in the top 10 middleweights in the world? This should be interesting should Vitor win!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Guymay said:


> Frickin hell , My heart dropped down to my pants I thought Vitor got injured and the fight got pushed to 127 .


well i would be happy if that happened:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You would be happy if Belfort got injured? Please explain to me why. That is a good fight set up!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> You would be happy if Belfort got injured? Please explain to me why. That is a good fight set up!


because if its at 127 then i see a title fight in sydney


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, that makes sense. But then again I've never seen a MMA fight let alone a UFC fight so I don't know what you're talking about. Not to mention that a UFC fight probably won't be at the Honda Center in Anaheim for another year so there goes that!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well the fight has been pushed back before so it is long overdue. Anyone know why Vitor isn't ranked in the top 10 middleweights in the world? This should be interesting should Vitor win!


Screw the rankings - He he's not ranked because he has a total of two fights at MW, the last being in January 2009. If he fought Franklin at 185, he'd be on the lists.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is definately true. But then again the people who do rankings are retarded. They still have Fedor ranked number three and Werdum number two!


----------

